# Would You Tow A 2011 Outback 210Rs With A 04 V8 4Runner?



## mac0822 (Jun 17, 2011)

My wife and I are narrowing down our TT purchase options and we really love the setup/size of the 210RS. I have a 2004 Toyota 4Runner Sport V8 AWD. I certainly plan on using a WD hitch and sway bars. Would YOU tow a 210RS with my vehicle?

4Runner specs:

4.7 V8 AWD
Wheelbase = 109.8"
Max weight tow limit = 7000 lbs
Max tongue weeight limit = 700 lbs

210RS specs:

Shipping Weight 4766 lbs. 
Carrying Capacity 2784 lbs. 
Hitch 525 lbs. 
GAWR 4400/4400 lbs. 
External Length 23' 2" 
External Height 10' 11"

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

mac0822 said:


> My wife and I are narrowing down our TT purchase options and we really love the setup/size of the 210RS. I have a 2004 Toyota 4Runner Sport V8 AWD. I certainly plan on using a WD hitch and sway bars. Would YOU tow a 210RS with my vehicle?
> 
> 4Runner specs:
> 
> ...


Total trailer weight when fully loaded = 4766 + 2784 = 7550 lbs
Max tow vehicle advertised tow limit = 7,000 lbs

My understanding is advertised tow limit also includes weight of passengers, luggage and fuel, which dealer often does not say it out loud. 
But even if that 7,000 lbs limit does not include passengers, luggage and fuel you are towing at marginal limit. In addition the Four Runner foot print is not that big, so, there will be a lot of sway even with the sway bar in place.

I bet you can tow it on flat terrain, but on hilly terrain your TV is going to have a hard time and the first thing giving up will be your transmission. If you use it to tow, first thing to do is to install the biggest aftermarket transmission cooler you can get and also install a good aftermarket temperature gauge to continuously monitor transmission fluid temperature. Don't rely on the OEM gauge on your panel. If transmission fluid temperature goes above 200 degrees Fahrenheit the transmission will be toasted within 2,000 miles. I learned that lesson the expensive way with my Dodge 1500 truck.

The replacement truck is a Ford F250 diesel and even though it is rated for 10,000 lbs tow limit, the first thing I installed into that truck was an aftermarket transmission right after I took it home. My Outback is 25RSS and it is also rated at 7,500 lbs fully loaded like yours.


----------



## mac0822 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We were also considering an ultra light Shadow Cruiser. It is lighter than the Outback, but it's also much longer:

Exterior Length 28'8" 
Exterior Width 8' 
Exterior Height w/ A/C 9'10" 
Axle Weight (lbs) 3,639 
Hitch Weight (lbs) 405 
Dry Weight (lbs) 4,044

I assume that this option would be more dangerous because of the length of the trailer? Or would the weight of the Outback be more dangerous, even though it's 5 feet shorter? I will be using a WD hitch and sway on anything we buy, but I just need to educate myself on what my vehicle could/couldn't handle.

Thanks.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

No, I would not do it. The transmission will be the weak link in your drive train and it won't take long to over stress it. Also, because of the small size of the 4-Runner, you will experience lots of swaying in high wind conditions, or when a big rig passes you. This would make the 4-Runner and 21RS combination unsafe.

I have been towing our 21RS all over California for several years now with a Ford Expedition and would not use, or consider, anything smaller.

Be safe and you'll be happy.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

mac0822 said:


> Thanks for the info. We were also considering an ultra light Shadow Cruiser. It is lighter than the Outback, but it's also much longer:
> 
> Exterior Length 28'8"
> Exterior Width 8'
> ...


I do not mean any disrespect saying this. The 4-runner is an excellent vehicle, but to me it's limit in towing is really for popup camper, which has a low profile and does not weigh any more than 3,500 lbs loaded.

My Dodge 1500 was a half ton truck with 5.3L engine and 3.73 diff. I used it to tow my popup camper and it was awesome. Without camper it made 16 miles/gal. With camper its fuel mileage went down to 15 miles/gal. 
I sold the popup and stepped up to the Outback 25RSS. The dealer told me the Dodge was more than adequate to tow the 25' camper. I was not well educated in towing full size camper at the time and trusted the dealer. 
On flat terrain the Dodge with the 25RSS in tow could make no faster than 60 miles/hour. Fuel mileage was 7 to 8 miles/gal. 
On hilly terrain in west Texas, which is not all that steep, it only made 40 miles going up hill. 
The transmission blew up after towing the 25RSS 800 miles during three camping trips. The Dodge odometer read 59K miles. It cost me 2K for a rebuilt transmission. I sold it after putting in the rebuilt transmission without even try to tow with it.

After doing plenty of homework I bit the bullet and went with a 3/4 ton diesel truck, the F250. It is not inexpensive but boy it sure is made for towing. I feel very safe with it and the vehicle does not struggle with the camper in tow. One of these days if I decide to upgrade to a 5er I will not have to buy a new tow vehicle. Even if I do not go to 5er, it is still worth every penny the way it handles a camper. The F250 fuel mileage without tow is 17 miles/gal. With camper in tow it makes 12 to 13 miles/gal as long as I keep it at 60 miles/hr speed, which is the safety limit rated for camper tires.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I had a friend that towed a 28 foot camper with a 4 runner and you could just look at his setup and tell it was unsafe. Every time a semi passed him he had to reach for the brake controller due to sway. I tried to tell him he needed a bigger truck but he didn't listen. Thankfully, nothing has happened yet, but I expect a call every time he goes on the road.

Personally, I wouldn't tow with your stated combo on either trailers. A half ton truck will get you where you need to go if you're set on the 21rss.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello,I can tell you from experience from towing with a short wheelbase vehicle you will not be happy or safe with the combo you are planning.I tow a 250RS with a Chrysler Aspen with a 120"w.b.and I know I'm at the max for trailer length,we have to load carefully and keep the speeds below 60mph,and I have my hitch dialed in pretty close to perfect and still get some wiggle at times not bad but I don't like it.Hope this helps and good luck on your decision.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Strike one: Wheel base for the 21RS (I have 2005) is inadequate. 119" WB is the minimum for best safety.

Strike two: The TV capicity is not sufficient (a 1/3 safety cushion is highly suggested)

Please do not strike out by combining the set-up as is and finding out the set-up requires a costly tow vehicle upgrade.

Temper your TT choice or buy two new rigs.

Best of luck with your choice and safe travels to you (and us).


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We towed a 25RSS (2006) with a 4Runner like yours for two years and it served us well. We travelled in New England, New York state (Adirondacks) and Pennsylvania and the 4Runner ran great. There was no issue with the transmission, braking, or anything else. But, realizing we had some length issues, we towed with a Hensley Arrow. That was rock solid towing - never any sway, ever. The trailer and the tow vehicle made a great package and felt that they fit well together. We never had to hit the brake controller even in 60 mph stops on the highway when someone cut us off.

That said, that capability was because of the Arrow. Without that I would be concerned about the rig. DON'T go for a longer trailer to reduce the weight.

Also, you have to be very careful with the weights. We had our rig weighed and had to remove some weight as it was overloaded.
Hope that was helpful


----------

